# Divorce



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

My Asawa's sister has found an American boyfriend and they seem to be getting somewhat serious, Serious enough that the boyfriend has asked me to find out what I can about getting her divorced. Can someone point me in the right direction to obtain some info for them? Approx 30 years ago she was Raped, then she was so ashamed about it that she married him to cover herself as they have a son out of it. They still live under the same roof, but thats about itexcept for the constant bickering at each other. He is a lazy scoundrel & womanizer and has given her VD a couple times through the years so she has been treated & cured. She says they have not had sex for at least 5 years now. She says she does not want an annulment, but a divorce, and her Kano agrees. She can't really afford a Lawyer(the reason she still stays in that house which is actually owned by his sister who is in the states and pays for it including the maintenance, utilities & upkeep) so I assume the Kano will foot the bill if need be. I am seeking any info as I have heard something about divorce now being attainable but I don't know where to look. Any help?

Fred


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Still no divorce in the Philippines as far as I know. If he is American he can go to Guam and file for a divorce. Think he needs 7 days residency. 

Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

No divorce in the Philippines, an annulment is the only way forward. If the husband is such a waister it's going to be expensive.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Fred,

I had a friend that got an annulment in Manila about 5 years ago. It took 1 1/2 years for the annulment to be approved. The guy filed for the annulment and he had to put in the paperwork how she was an unfit wife since she had committed adultery and etc even though she didn't do it. That was the only way to get an annulment approved in the Philippines. It is not easy to get divorced there legally. 

good luck

art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

bidrod said:


> Still no divorce in the Philippines as far as I know. If he is American he can go to Guam and file for a divorce. Think he needs 7 days residency.
> 
> Chuck


Hey Chuck,

If the party lives in the Philippines I don't think they recognize the divorce from another country. The only way is get an annulment in the Philippines and that is hard to get. Both parties have to agree one of them committed adultery or etc. I had a friend that went through it.

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey Chuck,
> 
> If the party lives in the Philippines I don't think they recognize the divorce from another country. The only way is get an annulment in the Philippines and that is hard to get. Both parties have to agree one of them committed adultery or etc. I had a friend that went through it.
> 
> art


The Filipino can not initiate a divorce in another country and have it recognized here a foreigner can.

https://lawyerphilippines.org/2017/04/11/recognition-of-foreign-divorce-in-the-philippines-process/

Chuck


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Chuck

I had a friend 10 years ago get involved with a girl in Manila where her husband went to the USA and stayed. He finally got a divorce in California and remarried there. My friend couldn't get a fiancee visa for her to come to the states because she was still married under Filipino law. Her Ex agreed to come to the philippines and he filed for an annulment from her. It took over a year and finally it was approved. Then she was able to be approved for a fiancee visa in Manila to travel to the USA. I wonder if the laws have changed since then in the Philippines?

Art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey Chuck
> 
> I had a friend 10 years ago get involved with a girl in Manila where her husband went to the USA and stayed. He finally got a divorce in California and remarried there. My friend couldn't get a fiancee visa for her to come to the states because she was still married under Filipino law. Her Ex agreed to come to the philippines and he filed for an annulment from her. It took over a year and finally it was approved. Then she was able to be approved for a fiancee visa in Manila to travel to the USA. I wonder if the laws have changed since then in the Philippines?
> 
> Art


My previous post explained the procedure, she would have to go to court here to have it recognized, but would probably be less cost and time than annulment. The Family Code was enacted into law in 1987.

Divorce between Filipino citizens recognized in the Philippines - The Manila Times Online

Chuck


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. I think she had better start thinking about trying to get an annulment. I'll talk to them about it.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

If she has been given a couple of doses of clap by the husband that is probably reason enough for an annulment.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Gary D said:


> If she has been given a couple of doses of clap by the husband that is probably reason enough for an annulment.


Not sure how that would be a reason, abuse, abandonment, and adultery are not valid reasons for an annulment. It is crazy... but their archaic laws here are a bit daft. The clap would show the possibility of adultery, but you would probably have to prove it came from him and not her. Even then I don't know what the grounds would be.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> If she has been given a couple of doses of clap by the husband that is probably reason enough for an annulment.


That is my thought too. I will have to talk to her about it as I don't know if she has told her new man about it. I am trying to stay as neutral as possible but yet trying to get them info. Back in the days when I was a young go getter, I became very close friends with Penicillin to take care of numerous cases of clap that I contacted through some of my not so nice ladyfriends, so to me it is not a big deal but it may be to someone else.

Fred


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Tukaram said:


> Not sure how that would be a reason, abuse, abandonment, and adultery are not valid reasons for an annulment. It is crazy... but their archaic laws here are a bit daft. The clap would show the possibility of adultery, but you would probably have to prove it came from him and not her. Even then I don't know what the grounds would be.


Tim, We were replying at the same time. You may be right, I have to speak to her about it to see if she wants to try to go with it. As I mentioned, I don't even know if she has told her new beau about it and don't want to upset the applecart. Kind of a queasy situation.

Fred


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Fred, It may be hard with the STD. Would a Filipina want that know? Misread your earlier post thought the current spouse was Kano, my mistake. Adultery might fly, since the laws seem less stringent on males than females if they are local nationals. 

Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Read info.legalzoom.com and sexually transmitted disease can be a reason for an annulment. Can't link from my tablet will do later when I get the laptop out.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> Read info.legalzoom.com and sexually transmitted disease can be a reason for an annulment. Can't link from my tablet will do later when I get the laptop out.


Gary, Did you find that link? I went to the website but can't really see where it may help. I may just not have found it as I am nearly computer illiterate. Any help would be appreciated.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Gary, Did you find that link? I went to the website but can't really see where it may help. I may just not have found it as I am nearly computer illiterate. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Fred


Philippine Laws on Divorce, Separation & Annulment | LegalZoom Legal Info


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> Philippine Laws on Divorce, Separation & Annulment | LegalZoom Legal Info


Thank You, Fred


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> My Asawa's sister has found an American boyfriend and they seem to be getting somewhat serious, Serious enough that the boyfriend has asked me to find out what I can about getting her divorced. Can someone point me in the right direction to obtain some info for them? Any help?
> Fred


Show the below article to your Asawa's Sister and her American boyfriend. If her Philippine husband files a case, they both go to prison, she risks losing all rights to any property they obtained during the marriage, etc. etc.

Advise the American that he is "foolishly" breaking Philippine Law and to immediately terminate the relationship and find an "unmarried" Filipina (millions available).

Imagine the Philippine Husband's rage if the annulment is filed. He'll find out about The boyfriend, likely counter sue and file a valid case for Adultery. Everyone involved will likely face some type of repercussion. 

British man facing seven years in Filipino jail for adultery goes into hiding | Daily Mail Online


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Hey_Joe said:


> Show the below article to your Asawa's Sister and her American boyfriend. If her Philippine husband files a case, they both go to prison, she risks losing all rights to any property they obtained during the marriage, etc. etc.
> 
> Advise the American that he is "foolishly" breaking Philippine Law and to immediately terminate the relationship and find an "unmarried" Filipina (millions available).
> 
> ...


They are both well aware of all this, is why they are trying to do it the legal way. The present Asawa has already agreed for her to do this as long as it doesn't cost him anything.

As I mentioned in the original post, he is a worthless SOB and they have acquired nothing of value since they have been married(they live in a house owned by his sister). Even to this day, he begs money off her meager salary and she gives it to him as she has sympathy for him and can't stand his whining like a hurt puppy. He could care less about her and will go along with most thoughts as long as he feels he is not being hurt. He is a despicable excuse for a man.

Fred


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> They are both well aware of all this, is why they are trying to do it the legal way. The present Asawa has already agreed for her to do this as long as it doesn't cost him anything.
> 
> As I mentioned in the original post, he is a worthless SOB and they have acquired nothing of value since they have been married(they live in a house owned by his sister). Even to this day, he begs money off her meager salary and she gives it to him as she has sympathy for him and can't stand his whining like a hurt puppy. He could care less about her and will go along with most thoughts as long as he feels he is not being hurt. He is a despicable excuse for a man.
> 
> Fred


The very fact that he has nothing Fred, may be the motivation for him to counter-sue and try to get something out of the situation. If I were the BF I would stay well away until everything is finalized and all the dust has settled.

David


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Hadn't given that angle much thought, but will now and make sure to advise them. I would not trust him at all as he is a real snake in the grass. I will make sure she understands the possible treachery even though he has already agreed to an annulment.

Fred


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Regarding:



fmartin_gila said:


> The present Asawa has already agreed for her to do this as long as it doesn't cost him anything.
> Even to this day, he begs money off her meager salary and she gives it to him as she has sympathy for him and can't stand his whining like a hurt puppy.
> Fred


It will cost The Philippine husband BIG TIME!

He will lose the money he begs from her salary. Add to that, when he realizes he'll no longer have someone to cook, clean, wash his clothes, and his Barkadas and family tell him what a fool he is for letting an American steal his wife, he'll seek revenge.

It only takes 1 complaint for authorities to investigate/go after the American. The case will come later.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> Back in the days when I was a young go getter, I became very close friends with Penicillin to take care of numerous cases of clap that I contacted through some of my not so nice ladyfriends, so to me it is not a big deal but it may be to someone else.
> 
> Fred


Well we all had our day, lol, but there's so much more risk nowadays, some that won't go away with a dose of antibiotics. In addition to VD there's Herpes, 60 different strains of HPV, and of course HIV. The really messed up part of cheating on the spouse is the chance of giving her something bad. It certainly SHOULD be grounds for divorce or annulment.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

I know of one guy who's in year two of the process and long ways to go yet. Many hearings, months apart.. delays.. etc..


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

WOW. Started this conversation in July 2017 and she just told me she received notice that an annulment was granted and she is to pick up the papers Monday. A very happy lady and I'm sure her future husband in the US is too. 

I warned him at the outset that it would be a long hard grind and that he had better be in it for the long haul, he has held up and I am proud of him. He did visit every couple months till the covid travel restrictions hit. At least the travel didn't cost him much as he is a retired Airline Pilot and gets free flights wherever United flies so he only had to pay for travel from Manila to Iloilo. He has never said just how much this all has cost him but I'm sure it adds up to quite a handsome sum.
Fred


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Annnulment which is the only way here is long tedious and expensive. One or other party must confess to some sins, whether real or made up. If you can find a lawyer who isnt a liar ( remember both words are VERY SIMILAR ) and who charges a reasonable rate you can expect about P250- 300k and a time from of over 1 years but generally less than 2 years. 
The Philippines has a very backward almost ancient view on marriage and insisting on people staying together even though they hate each other.... .and for that we can thank which particular church.........


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

freebiefan said:


> Annnulment which is the only way here is long tedious and expensive.


 Or convert to islam  
Muslims have some advantages in Phil law about this, but I don't remember any details.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Or convert to islam
> Muslims have some advantages in Phil law about this, but I don't remember any details.


But doesn't the marriage have to be Islamic as well.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> But doesn't the marriage have to be Islamic as well.


 I don't know. It was something comented in a law forum with law students and some lawyers about annulments, but I don't know if it's correct
I have noticed big part of lawyers are incompetent or sscamers e g several offer ILLEGAL "solutions" which has no chance to manage if it' checked!!! 
And this week I and my business partner have got OPPOSITE answers from different lawyers, two saying "Demanded" two saying "Not needed".. I hope Not needed, but it was I who suspected it 's needed and brought up the problem, but I don¨t know by I haven't studied that section of law, that's why we asked them to get to know the answer...


----------



## Scott Bowman (Mar 29, 2021)

fmartin_gila said:


> My Asawa's sister has found an American boyfriend and they seem to be getting somewhat serious, Serious enough that the boyfriend has asked me to find out what I can about getting her divorced. Can someone point me in the right direction to obtain some info for them? Approx 30 years ago she was Raped, then she was so ashamed about it that she married him to cover herself as they have a son out of it. They still live under the same roof, but thats about itexcept for the constant bickering at each other. He is a lazy scoundrel & womanizer and has given her VD a couple times through the years so she has been treated & cured. She says they have not had sex for at least 5 years now. She says she does not want an annulment, but a divorce, and her Kano agrees. She can't really afford a Lawyer(the reason she still stays in that house which is actually owned by his sister who is in the states and pays for it including the maintenance, utilities & upkeep) so I assume the Kano will foot the bill if need be. I am seeking any info as I have heard something about divorce now being attainable but I don't know where to look. Any help?
> 
> Fred


If he is a foreigner she can get Divorced as long as you do it outside of the Phils




__





Homepage - Expatriate Law - Expatriate Law






expatriatelaw.com


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Gary D said:


> But doesn't the marriage have to be Islamic as well.


In Islam, offspring take the religion of the father. Accordingly, a muslim man can marry a non muslim woman, as the children will be muslim. For a non muslim man to marry a muslim woman, he would need to convert to islam. I don't know whether or not that would be recognized in Philippines law.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Finaror, See my post #26 in this discussion. Only took 2 years & 9 months. Now he starts the process to get her fiancee visa from the US govt and hope travel is opened up by then.

Fred


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

well Finaror

I think divorce is the norm for a lot of countries but not in the Philippines. Here in the USA a woman can divorce a man and take everything he owns. the courts here allow the women to do that. Now for the Philippines it is a different situation. I think they carry the divorce issue to long. About the only way to get a divorce there is prove the partner had committed adultery or was no good. I was involved in that situation 12 years ago with a Filipino trying to get an annulment from her husband. It was easier for her to admit being no good then him. So, they got the annulment in 3 years.

I think they should do away with marriage. Just live together. Then the divorce courts and scumbag lawyers could go broke. hahaha

art


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

art1946 said:


> I think they should do away with marriage. Just live together. Then the divorce courts and scumbag lawyers could go broke. hahaha
> 
> art


They might as well as it seems few here honor marriage anyway. As time goes on and my Asawa tells me of this one and that one she knows and all the different convoluted relationships that she knows of. Seems to be a matter of pride here if you have a GF or BF along with an Asawa. The younger ones don't seem to bother either based on the number of very young looking females with a toddler or younger in hand. Doesn't help either with the 'bang & run' philosophy of most of the younger set. Good example might be one my wife associates with, 25 years old, 3 kids by possibly 12 or more fathers. Trying to convince her to get her tubes tied but so far to no avail. The girls seem to be taught from a very young age that they have to have a baby or they are a failure, so they do what they can to get one, then struggle through their lives thinking this is normal. So sad to see.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

A sister in law has one daughter with a toddler, she was about 19 so a late started. The eldest daughter has a steady boyfriend and is pregnant. The son has two kids, the second mother is under aged and has left the bady with him because the mothers mother has loads of children, the youngest only not much more than a baby so needs the poor girl to work. So now the sister in has been left to bring up the child.And this story in not unusual.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

fmartin_gila said:


> The girls seem to be taught from a very young age that they have to have a baby or they are a failure


Less taught, more an innate part of natural life.

Taught would be the modern mindset in the Western nations, where if you _have _a baby you're a failure.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Hey_Joe said:


> Are you serious? What kind of statement is this? LOL


So triggered you quoted it twice.


----------

